# Landscaping Company Reference



## sunsim99 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi , I am moving into Victory Heights and want my small garden to be landscaped, any references on a decent company, not so expensive but yet reliable would help..

Thanks


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. Sad to see no responses to your inquiry. Can only speculate why. Perhaps it might be worthwhile posting a message on **********.com where gardening is definitely a topic of discussion. You will probably need to join before being able to post a message. Googling certainly brings up quite a few big players in the landscaping industry but if all you want is a small makeover the big guys may not be interested or too expensive.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh I see I'm not allowed to post links or name other web sites. Maybe if you search for a particular web site that would be popular with an 'expat woman' you might be successful.


----------

